# eastern suburbs vs western suburbs?



## asmgx (Jul 3, 2012)

hi
which is better, victoria east or west?
i mean which is better for living?


----------



## Ozgirl (Apr 27, 2012)

asmgx said:


> hi
> which is better, victoria east or west?
> i mean which is better for living?


If you are referring to Melbourne, and not the whole state of Victoria, East is better.


----------

